# VR6 Turbo Application



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

I have done a good amount of searching on Water/Meth for VR6 Turbo's without any luck. Most of what I am finding if pre-2012. Why is that? I see the dual part spacer for the VR6 applicatoin on the USRT site, is there any feedback on that kit?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

MK3.OT said:


> I have done a good amount of searching on Water/Meth for VR6 Turbo's without any luck. Most of what I am finding if pre-2012. Why is that? I see the dual part spacer for the VR6 applicatoin on the USRT site, is there any feedback on that kit?


What are you wanting to know? I ran a devil's own kit with a progressive controller about 7 years ago with kinetic stage 1 and a 30# c2 tune. I made 306whp and 310 wtq on 12 psi running a 50/50 mix. Stock motor, 3" turbo back. It didn't "add" power but I definitely didn't lose power from hot intake temps. I'm sure I could have "tuned" it to squeeze out some more power. I'm not sure if the kinetic stage 1 is around anymore but it didn't have an intercooler. I imagine the core information on w/m hasn't changed too much. I am scoping out a setup for my new 1.8tsi and the basic kits don't seem all that dissimilar.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Just realized his post was from April :laugh:


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Ha, no worries... not much else going on in here lately...


----------

